# Communication with my breeder



## delro (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi All,

I have a question for you breeders and buyers out there. My wife and I have placed a deposit for a litter that was born on thanksgiving. I have only heard from the breeder once since; with a photo . Her litter was small with only 2 females, which is fine because a female is exactly what we want.

My question is how frequently do breeders normally keep in contact with their buyers? I was hoping for at least one more update or photo since the first one wasn't very good at all. Just wondering what people's thoughts were, I know she is busy because she had another litter just before so I don't want to bother her.

Right now we are slotted to visit the pups at 5 weeks old at the end of this month.

thanks all


----------

